# There's a special place in hell for:



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

People who vacume at 2am, while wearing big stompy boots... Thump thump thump thump.

Tailgaters... I have brakes, And my truck is worth a lot less than your bmw you idiot.

Coffee drive through people who dont get that 2 milk + 1 sugar does not mean its ok to substitute cream, id rather drink it black...


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Monday!


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Bad things go in threes, so the rest of my morning was great!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Lucky that was the worst of it...


What is it about BMWs????  I had that too.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

What's the difference between a BMW and a porcupine?

A porcupine has the pricks on the OUTSIDE


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

People who write computer viruses. These people prey on poor computer illiterate children and housewives  Need I say more?



df001 said:


> Tailgaters... I have brakes, And my truck is worth a lot less than your bmw you idiot.
> 
> Coffee drive through people who dont get that 2 milk + 1 sugar does not mean its ok to substitute cream, id rather drink it black...


I love my Reese hitch- I had a girl rear end me a few weeks back; my van was fine, she needed a new bumper and grille 

That's why I usually end up going in to the coffee shop. The drive through people don't seem to know how to make a cafe moccha


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

wow, i got rear ended about 2 months ago but luckily it was such a minor scratch (barely noticeable as it was a very light hit) i let the guy go. that said, (that was my first "accident" as well) did you guys call insurance or deal with it personally? how would you have dealt it as well if personally? tell him to fork over cash? 

sorry im a noob when it comes to this..... (but that isnt a bad thing right?)


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

iBetta said:


> wow, i got rear ended about 2 months ago but luckily it was such a minor scratch (barely noticeable as it was a very light hit) i let the guy go. that said, (that was my first "accident" as well) did you guys call insurance or deal with it personally? how would you have dealt it as well if personally? tell him to fork over cash?
> 
> sorry im a noob when it comes to this..... (but that isnt a bad thing right?)


I had no damage and I was not injured, so I didn't want to get the insurance involved. She didn't know what to do so she asked me- I told her to ask her agent what to do- I'm not going to be responsible for her vehicle!

I would always try to keep the insurance company out of the equation as it could mean an increase in rates. but I'm also not going to be responsible for someone else's car or more importantly, their injuries.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

hmm ok thank you . i will try my best to keep my record clean too


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

this is still my favorite pic and I want the sticker too!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll play as I'm in the mood this morning....

- people who get to the top of escalators and then stand there as a throng of people come up behind them.
- hippies, nuff said 
- Anti - anything, you know these ones ... If they and their clique think it is wrong then they feel it is their mission in life to set you straight by any means.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

fury165 said:


> - people who get to the top of escalators and then stand there as a throng of people come up behind them.


Oooh, that one drives me crazy. Those wonderful people that step off the escalator or out of the elevator and right then decide to stop and check their smartphones.....


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

people who cut you off only to drive 10km under the speed limit


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

mrobson said:


> people who cut you off only to drive 10km under the speed limit


..yes!! the ones that pass you, drive in front of you and then slow down so that you have to pass them a few minutes later and do that repeatedly!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've had idiots pass me in my lane to get ahead 10 feet in stop and go traffic. 
*1 car length ahead*...what do they think they are getting???? 

I'm on a motorcycle. It is illegal for another vehicle to pass another vehicle in the lane they already occupy....even if the vehicle occupies 1/4 of the space across.

...and I've even had them go onto the left shoulder to pass me....again in commuter traffic that they get ahead a couple of car lengths.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

People who think it is ok to put their smelly feet up on the seat in movie theaters .. Inches from your head. Or the ones who jam their feet into the back of your seat which is especially pleasant for me since I have arthritis In my spine.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok,ok, how about BO? Seriously people, you can't smell yourself? Is it too much to ask that you invest in some soap, deodorant and bathe daily?

I spent 7hrs recently on a flight to Amsterdam next to a particular gentlemen whose armpits reeked to high hell. Every half an hour or so, he would take advantage of KLM's generosity and order himself a free alcolohic beverage. Everytime he reached for the call button I swear I was going to pass out.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Left lane bandits  They seem to love Major Mackenzie Dr.



mrobson said:


> people who cut you off only to drive 10km under the speed limit


I drove behind that guy too last night. Then the road opens up into 2 lanes and he starts going 10 over the speed limit  (But I had already blown past him)


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Students that pester me for part marks on a 95% midterm mark, and the ones below 60% dont approach me at all!

=((((


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

People who take their entire extended family shopping with them, and block entire aisles or sections when they stop to chat. Then when you muster up the strength to politely say "excuse me", they glare at you like you did something wrong!
I was at the three worst stores for this today...Ikea, Costco, and Walmart...I'm super hostile...


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

just experienced another....when mom and son team sporting matching mullets wont cross in front of your truck even though your stopped dead and already let 2 families cross, instead they just stand there and look at you like your some sort of crazy person


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

People who park in someone else's paid parking spot.
Although in this case I get the last laugh as metro is on the way...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

mrobson said:


> people who cut you off only to drive 10km under the speed limit


Nothing wrong with driving 10 under the speed limit if you're driving in the non passing lane. Heck, never got a ticket before  and I've yet to hear of anyone getting nailed on a radar gun for going 10kph under.



Anoobias said:


> What's the difference between a BMW and a porcupine?
> 
> A porcupine has the pricks on the OUTSIDE


Hmmm... I know of this comment with the answer 'BMW drivers have pricks on the INSIDE'.

To the OP








For me it'[s that Tori case right now. Even if you've got a messed up childhood and pass what kind of -beeping beep- kills a kid on purpose. Grr.... that the OP's title here. I hope they 39cent the killer.


----------

